# Trailer Hitch Cargo Carrier with Ramp



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's what I have. I'm asking $150 OBO for it. It is modified to fit a 2" reciever. I used it for my pier cart. Worked great. No longer needs it because I don't have a pier cart. 

Pm if interested.


----------

